# Extremely loud tapping from engine after work done. HELP!



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Today i took the sump off to clean the oil pick up pipe which i did and it wasn't clogged up but gave it a good clean any way and dry cleaned it with rag/tissue. Before this i used wynnes engine flush and left her idling for 20 mins as per instructions. After bolting back the pick up pipe and bolting back the sump, changed the oil filter for a new one and filled her up with new oil 5w30. I assumed all was fine but turned her over and now theres an extremely loud tapping coming from the head. I cant think for the love of it why this has happened. Everything was bolted back correctly and i havn't missed nothing. Any clue as to what may have gone wrong? Any help would be great. Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Could be the Flushing oil in the Hydraulic lifters/tappets, how long did you run it for. Oil light off I assume ?
Flushing oil & running engine not usually recommended, 
Hoggy.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ran it for 20 mins as instructed on the can hoggy, it had good reviews to though. And yeah light off


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mike225 said:


> Ran it for 20 mins as instructed on the can hoggy, it had good reviews to though. And yeah light off


Hi, How long did you run it for after tapping noise started. 
Hoggy.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

You normally find after cleaning it's louder. It's clean the crap out in places that should be left alone on these engines.

I've flushed with forte before though and not had a problem as such. Mine was slightly louder, but not extremely loud as you describe


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Possibly flushed oil out of the hydraulic tappets and they've yet to fill back up with oil?


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

A matter of seconds as it worried me about leaving it on as it was and still is so loud, but i decided to leave it run after and it just cut off after about 30-60 seconds.


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

The noise cut off or your car did?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mike, Yes Thats what I thought, flushing oil now gone & filled with correct oil.
Had the same fright when I replaced valve oil seals on my XR3 many moons ago, just had to wait a little while for lifters to refill with oil.
Hoggy.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

samgilding said:


> The noise cut off or your car did?


The car did. So have i got got anything to worry about then and will the noise go down?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mike, run the engine again, lifters should refill after30 seconds or so.
Hoggy.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ill try again, cheers


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

We'll if your car just cut off on its own accord that don't sound too good mate?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mike, Hopefully your flushing hasn't shifted some crap that has blocked an oil way.  
Hoggy.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

samgilding said:


> We'll if your car just cut off on its own accord that don't sound too good mate?


It only did it the once, i turned it on again and it stayed on but the noise was still loud, i could slightly here it get quieter but very minimal. Still was too loud for my liking. Just hope it is the oil needing to get round the engine. Otherwise im at a lost end


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Hyd lifters should have refilled quite quickly if that is the prob. Did you raise revs to 1500 ish or left it ticking over ?
Hoggy


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Would it cause any damage if i was to take it for a drive or just let it sitting isle for a while?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I would rather keep it at a fast idle.1200/1500 rpm. 
I'd be concerned if it hasn't quieten down by now, how long have you run it for ?
Hoggy.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I would rather keep it at a fast idle.1200/1500 rpm.
> I'd be concerned if it hasn't quieten down by now, how long have you run it for ?
> Hoggy.


I havnt been back out to it again tonight, its at the inlaws so will get back onto it in the morning. Just wanted to know what to try when i do.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If it doesn't clear after a couple of minutes max at 1200/1500 rpm, the flushing may have caused some crap to block an oil way.
Hoggy.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

i had the same issue with a 16 valve corrado engine i rebuilt. the noise was terrible, i really thought it was bolloxed, so i went for a cup of tea and went back to it and reved the bollocks out of it thinking the cam followers had not filled with oil and i was right, it cleared and was the quiet as a mouse, and has been since, worth a try


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

corradoman said:


> i had the same issue with a 16 valve corrado engine i rebuilt. the noise was terrible, i really thought it was bolloxed, so i went for a cup of tea and went back to it and reved the bollocks out of it thinking the cam followers had not filled with oil and i was right, it cleared and was the quiet as a mouse, and has been since, worth a try


Isnt the loud tapping though something being damaged airgo- loud noise as im worried to even start it because of causing damage. If theres no damage being done then ill try this to.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If it doesn't clear after a couple of minutes max at 1200/1500 rpm, the flushing may have caused some crap to block an oil way.
> Hoggy.


Sounds like i need to give it a rev then for a while like you say hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mike225 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, If it doesn't clear after a couple of minutes max at 1200/1500 rpm, the flushing may have caused some crap to block an oil way.
> ...


Hi, yes, I would think so.
Hoggy.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> mike225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Sweet. Cheers. Ill update when ive tried this. Thanks


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

This is why regular oil changes are essential, not having a go at the OP, because i doubt he has owned it from new so it will be someone elses fault in the past, just for any one reading back over this at some point it is essential to change the oil regularly to avoid instances like this.

Whats likely is what has previously been mentioned- the flushing agent has moved some build up and left it somewhere it shouldnt have. People often recommend doing 2 flushes, to try and combat this.

That is what i would recommend at this stage- try and remove the build up that moved previously but didnt come out with the oil.

I also wouldnt over rev until the noise dies down, as you could have a hydraulic lifter now jammed in its "resting" position, that doesnt compress when the cam moves it and so sticks the valve out a tiny bit further than it should be..... worst case scenario? Bent valve(s)!

Hope you get it sorted- gutting that doing what you deemed to be preventative measures to keep your engine healthy have temporarily backfired


----------



## EnthusiastOwned (Mar 14, 2014)

This is why I always do the good old ATF trick, it gradually dissolves residue rather than dislodging it.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

So your saying buy more new oil, engine flush again, do the process again, drain and fill with new oil again.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

EnthusiastOwned said:


> This is why I always do the good old ATF trick, it gradually dissolves residue rather than dislodging it.


Sorry ATF trick?


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Guys turned her on and she ran and i tried to rev it a little and she just chocked a little then cut out, now she wont start, i need major help guys asap.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Is it possible you over did it with the sump sealant ? That stuff can squeeze out on the inside of the pan and block your pick up.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Matt B said:


> Is it possible you over did it with the sump sealant ? That stuff can squeeze out on the inside of the pan and block your pick up.


Definitely not. Im screwed, need her for work.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

mike225 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible you over did it with the sump sealant ? That stuff can squeeze out on the inside of the pan and block your pick up.
> ...


Ok well the key here is to just eliminate things. If there was a possibility of this I would have said you need to go back to the beginning and drop the sump again. 
If you are positive you haven't blocked the pick up with sealant then it must be something else.

Did you do any other jobs on the car yesterday? 
Do you have any fault codes
when you had the noise it was top end - yeah?


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Matt B said:


> mike225 said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


Nope, all that was done was, engine flush and idle for 20 mins, car on ramps, drain oil, remove pick up pipe and clean, bolt back pipe, bolt back sump, change oil filter, fill engine with new correct oil. Start her up and this tapping started. The reason for me doing this work in the first place was because i could here a very faint tapping noise when i put my foot down when driving, go online and see information that it may be the oil pick up pipe filter clogged up, plus oil needed changing any way so why not do this to. Now she wont even start. Also know fault codes. Herd the noise at low speed when accelerating.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mike, Sorry I can't be of more help, but from the initial symptoms, it appears the Hyd lifters are not filling with oil, probably due to the flushing has shifted debri & blocked some oil ways. A valve or valves are not opening, which is why she is not starting. 
Hoggy.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mike, Sorry I can't be of more help, but from the initial symptoms, it appears the Hyd lifters are not filling with oil, probably due to the flushing has shifted debri & blocked some oil ways. A valve or valves are not opening, which is why she is not starting.
> Hoggy.


Thanks for the help guys, well appreciated. What would you suggest i do now as i cant drive her up the ramps now to do any work again, i also dont have any break down cover, something i should have but never got round to doing.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mike I got nothing to suggest apart from dropping the sump and rechecking as Matt said above.

Just hope it's something and nothing mate


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

When you dropped the sump was there much sign that your engine flush has shifted a lot of crud out of the engine? Deposits in the pan?


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Matt B said:


> When you dropped the sump was there much sign that your engine flush has shifted a lot of crud out of the engine? Deposits in the pan?


There was literately know crud or lumps what so ever when i removed the sump, it was really clean other than the old oil in there.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

jamman said:


> Mike I got nothing to suggest apart from dropping the sump and rechecking as Matt said above.
> 
> Just hope it's something and nothing mate


If i could get her started and up onto the ramps ide have a go again but she wont even start.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

You got a compression tester?


----------



## brasiliangringo (Mar 6, 2014)

One reason not use engine flush. The symtons you describe are often seenn in head rebuild situations if lifters havent been soaked in oil or situations were the car has been left dormant for long periods. Some porshes will rattle for 30 mins or so as air has entered lifter and is hard to refill with oil.

I think what u hve decribed suggests as others hve said that an oil way is blocked with resdual surface sludge tha has flaked off. Your best bet is to get it going and try some altenating engine speeds and consequent pressures to try to shift it. The risk is head failure but tbh you are now looking at a cylinder job if that doesnt work so not much to loose. Obv double check all your work 1st and pick up pipe etc. Also you must have a guage hooked to check oil presssure when you get it running.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok now a fault code has come up, P0012 A camshaft position timing over retarded bank 1


----------



## brasiliangringo (Mar 6, 2014)

Do a leak down test on the engine something may hve already bent. Comprssion testing can give false positives.


----------



## brasiliangringo (Mar 6, 2014)

Bent prob not correct choice of words but a valve sealing issue


----------



## brasiliangringo (Mar 6, 2014)

And yes i have had that code from lots of cranking


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

I ain't touching it know more, gonna get it to a garage tomorrow hopefully. Let them deal with it and give me a costly price.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 012/000018


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

That suggest checking oil pressure. Which links to the flush. I wouldn't start it any more, save the engine. Wise getting it to a garage tomorrow


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, That code also suggest low/no oil pressure to cylinder head, so little you can do without recovery I'm afraid.
Probably head off to clear oil ways.
Hoggy.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah that's what I meant lol


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Chain tensioner? . Just a thought.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Sandy said:


> Chain tensioner? . Just a thought.


Hi, Chain tensioner requires oil pressure, which it appears is not there at the cylinder head.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Chain tensioner? . Just a thought.
> ...


Just a thought 
If there's no oil pressure then ouch


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah gona sort out recovery and get her to a specialist hopefully tomorrow. Can anyone take a close guess as to how much they fink this may cost?


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you sure the oil pickup was put back (properly)?


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

poor1 said:


> Are you sure the oil pickup was put back (properly)?


£110 percent. Theres also a cover that sits between the top of the strainer on the pick up pipe and the bottom of the engine.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

mike225 said:


> Yeah gona sort out recovery and get her to a specialist hopefully tomorrow. Can anyone take a close guess as to how much they fink this may cost?


Thats anyones guess. its all about how many hours investigation is needed, agree an hourly rate and ask them to keep you informed, my guess is they will whip the sump of first as thats where the trouble has started and then go from there


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

There must be oil circulating otherwise it would have seized. Although you say the engine will not start, presumably it is turning over freely?.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

poor1 said:


> Are you sure the oil pickup was put back (properly)?


You beat me to it!! :lol: Thats what i was thinking, i can`t believe its crap that has dislodged that is causing low pressure up top, but i may be wrong! there is a baffle plate that sits over the pick up pipe im sure,(been a while since i did mine), i take it thats gone on right


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Google the problem - there is quite a bit about similar problems on other forums. It might give you some idea.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

poor1 said:


> Google the problem - there is quite a bit about similar problems on other forums. It might give you some idea.


Hi, Google will probably direct OP back to the TTF.  where all the info is.
Hoggy.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

I havnt moved or touched any other part apart from removing the pick up pipe and sump its self. Ive been checking the oil level and that has stayed exactly the same. And no it wont start up at all now where as it was before


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

corradoman said:


> poor1 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure the oil pickup was put back (properly)?
> ...


I couldnt see know plate above the pick up pipe other than some sort of cover, but that did move a little freely.


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are confident everything to do with the pickup was put back correctly here is only one other thing you will have interfered with and that is the turbo oil return on the back of the sump which has a most peculiar shaped metal gasket between the flange and the sump, which has to be put back in exactly the right position. I posted a full description of the sump/pump/flange replacement on the forum a few months ago if you care to have a look at it. Doubt whether this cause an obstruction to the valve gear. Whilst I would not use flushing oil myself, I doubt it has anything to do with that if you found the pump and strainer in a clean condition, because that would be indicative of the general clean condition of the engine, unless there was sludge visible at the cam shaft cover filler cap. Can't think of anything else to suggest.


----------



## hansdevogel89 (Jul 23, 2014)

Remove oil cooler and put some pressurized air into the oil gallery to cylinder head (4)


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

suggested earlier Googling other forums - hey are not all directed back to TTOC
See this for example http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... er-lifters


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

poor1 said:


> suggested earlier Googling other forums - hey are not all directed back to TTOC
> See this for example http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... er-lifters


Hi, Not alot of info in that link, except don't run engine if oil light is on :roll: 
I asked that question & OP stated oil light was off.
Hoggy.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> poor1 said:
> 
> 
> > suggested earlier Googling other forums - hey are not all directed back to TTOC
> ...


Sorry hoggy i should have mentioned this but forgot, today the oil light has been on and beeping and still wont turn over.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mike225 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > poor1 said:
> ...


Hi Mike, Oil light wasn't on when it was running & tapping though, was it ?
Looking on the bright side, Hopefully it won't turn over now, because the battery is flat.
Hoggy.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Mike, Oil light wasn't on when it was running & tapping though, was it ?
Looking on the bright side, Hopefully it won't turn over now, because the battery is flat.
Hoggy. [/quote]

No it wasnt on while the car was on and running ruff, it seemed to come on when trying to start it, why would the battery have gone flat due to this problem though?


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Just read through this.

Almost certainly debris has got into one of the very small head oil galleries and block one.. Either that or to the vet or tensioner and its clackering.

If it doesn't clear after 15 minutes warm idling then it's not good, if the red lights on then you may have worn the cam enough to drop the pressure, probably the valve bearing, inlet nearest the tensioner, which is very common..

I would never recommend using flush on an engine , on the 1.8t which is prone to carbon build up its a no no...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mike225 said:


> Hi Mike, Oil light wasn't on when it was running & tapping though, was it ?
> Looking on the bright side, Hopefully it won't turn over now, because the battery is flat.
> Hoggy.


No it wasnt on while the car was on and running ruff, it seemed to come on when trying to start it, why would the battery have gone flat due to this problem though?[/quote]

Hi Mike, turning engine over numerous times, without it starting will soon flatten the battery.
Oil light will be on if engine not running.
Hoggy.


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm probably of no use at all but if you have been cranking it and it's not starting could you have killed the battery enough or it not to start, perhaps flooded it
I'd take the plugs out and see if they are wet, get the battery on charge.
Also when cranking take the oil cap off see if there is any oil making it to the top?

As I said probably no useful suggestions, I'm an old 90's Vauxhall guy lol


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Do feel sorry for the OP Cleaning the oil pick up pipe to prevent a problem then this happens [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I hope you get it sorted soon and there's not to much damage. All the best.

Paul


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Can someone close to Mike not pop over and have a look


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies and comments guys, just hope it ain't nothing to serious, just wish i hadn't bovered using engines flush now and just cleaned the pipe and re topped it with new oil. Now some of you have mentioned the battery it does sound like it has gone flat due to cranking it over but everything else still works i.e windows lights ect ect. Im a complete newb to mechanics and will try Farley simple jobs if i con deem myself worthy to do it to save a garage charging me an arm and a leg to do. It just astounds me because everything went so well.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sandy said:


> Can someone close to Mike not pop over and have a look


Was really hoping for this but dont think anyone is


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mike225 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone close to Mike not pop over and have a look
> ...


So many tt owners with knowledge of the car in London and not one person offered, that's sad man :?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I'm sure a video or recording of the noise would have helped the guys who are replying.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sandy said:


> I'm sure a video or recording of the noise would have helped the guys who are replying.


Mate i was not even in the rite frame of mind to think about recording, my head was all over the place as to what went wrong, what i may of done but i cant for the life of me think that anything did go wrong. Thats why I'm stumped, i really do think theres a blockage somewhere stopping oil getting to where it should be.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mike225 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure a video or recording of the noise would have helped the guys who are replying.
> ...


Totally understandable mate I hear your cry


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sandy said:


> mike225 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


If it ends up being a pricey job then i will be crying lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Let's all hope not


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Any updates fella?


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yep a major break through, not a good one though and i feel like the biggest P***k going rite now and im kicking myself BIG time for it, its come to my attention that i bolted the oil pick up pipe the wrong way round (upside down) dont ask me why i thought it went that way but i had it set in my mind that, that was the way it was when i un bolted it, so its my major f**k up. Im now cacking myself as to if ive done any other damage now by starting her up and because she wont start up im thinking the worst. I feel utterly sick with stupidity and worry of the coming cost. Go easy on me guys im seriously not in the mood.


----------



## JimmaY (Jun 16, 2014)

that does seem like a very unfortunate mistake to make, im not expert on this but my guess is that no oil was able to pump to the top of the engine therefore causing a loud tapping. Sounds like there was next to no oil gettting to the top, im not sure the amount of damage this would cause but surely it would be the same as running an engine without oil.
Is that something extremely bad? i have no idea


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

JimmaY said:


> that does seem like a very unfortunate mistake to make, im not expert on this but my guess is that no oil was able to pump to the top of the engine therefore causing a loud tapping. Sounds like there was next to no oil gettting to the top, im not sure the amount of damage this would cause but surely it would be the same as running an engine without oil.
> Is that something extremely bad? i have no idea


I would say yes.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Costly buddy very costly 

So sorry hope it gets sorted super quick.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

mike225 said:


> Yep a major break through, not a good one though and i feel like the biggest P***k going rite now and im kicking myself BIG time for it, its come to my attention that i bolted the oil pick up pipe the wrong way round (upside down) dont ask me why i thought it went that way but i had it set in my mind that, that was the way it was when i un bolted it, so its my major f**k up. Im now cacking myself as to if ive done any other damage now by starting her up and because she wont start up im thinking the worst. I feel utterly sick with stupidity and worry of the coming cost. Go easy on me guys im seriously not in the mood.


We all make mistakes, the secret is to learn from them, check once, check twice, check thrice! You have my sympathy, I managed to remove my sump with 4 bolts still attached  Crank end oil seal slightly F**ked, gearbox off job to get to it


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

If its gona be that costly then its off to the scrap yard


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Always take pictures is my advice mike I so so forgetting isn't a problem then.

break it as you'll get more in the long haul sorry but it had to be said.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

merlin c said:


> mike225 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep a major break through, not a good one though and i feel like the biggest P***k going rite now and im kicking myself BIG time for it, its come to my attention that i bolted the oil pick up pipe the wrong way round (upside down) dont ask me why i thought it went that way but i had it set in my mind that, that was the way it was when i un bolted it, so its my major f**k up. Im now cacking myself as to if ive done any other damage now by starting her up and because she wont start up im thinking the worst. I feel utterly sick with stupidity and worry of the coming cost. Go easy on me guys im seriously not in the mood.
> ...


What you did what?.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

seriously don't wanna have to do that, luv the car too much


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mike, So sorry to hear this, if this is the reason. If so it would have had no oil pressure at all. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Have you seen it since, with the sump off ?
Hoggy.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Sandy said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > mike225 said:
> ...


look and be amazed!!Lovely crack top right of sump  then the damage to the crank end oil seal.....ahhhh, happy days


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

If your in Romford the garage I use is church elm, church elm lane dagenham
Ask for Barry, tell him what's gone on and see if he can help?

The have previously put a new engine in one of my vans and I was very happy with the prices so now they look after all my vans and cars. ( 8 vehicles)

I find them to be a good honest garage, tell him its a TT and paul newman pointed you in his direction for help

I would offer to come and help / have a look but I know nothing I could do would help you that's why I use a garage buddy

Wig


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Oh crap  guys we must all be careful as these mistakes are avoidable seriously with reading up before you attempt any major work


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Flip the pipe round, put it together properly, fill her up with oil again and cross fingers!


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wiggles01 said:


> If your in Romford the garage I use is church elm, church elm lane dagenham
> Ask for Barry, tell him what's gone on and see if he can help?
> 
> The have previously put a new engine in one of my vans and I was very happy with the prices so now they look after all my vans and cars. ( 8 vehicles)
> ...


Sounds like it might be a plan paul, are they well equipt for finding out what damage i may have done to her though? Need to know the garage i take her to know what there doing and cant be getting fobbed off. Lol


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Flip the pipe round, put it together properly, fill her up with oil again and cross fingers!


I second that but likely the head is seized?. No oil? Car doesn't start ant cut out. 
Cheap head on fleebay if it's a bam [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Flip the pipe round, put it together properly, fill her up with oil again and cross fingers!


I was going to do this first thing tomorrow morning, just not got high hopes of her coming to life. Also theres a fault code showing up which could be incorrect camshaft timing or some other things.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mike, So sorry to hear this, if this is the reason. If so it would have had no oil pressure at all. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Have you seen it since, with the sump off ?
> Hoggy.


No not looked yet hoggy, going to take it off and change pipe around first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Would turning the part upside down cause any crank damage?.
not the right car but I'm sure you get the gist of it.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking at that pick now and i just cant believe i even thought it went that way round, man its killing me. How much for new head and anything else you think i may need cost me roughly?


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

mike225 said:


> Wiggles01 said:
> 
> 
> > If your in Romford the garage I use is church elm, church elm lane dagenham
> ...


I can only speak as I find Mike and they have been more than helpfull, honest and the prices have never taken my breath away as yet...

The van engine situation came about as two other garages worked on it with no result, then I went to a main dealer that lead me to church elm ( they sort the problems the main dealer can't apparently)

20 mins and they confirmed my engine was dead, they got me a recon van engine and fitted it within two weeks for less that I had spent with the two previous garages over three months ( a van down is no good for me)

They work on my TT for me all the time so should be ok with another one

Hope that helps


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I feel really bad for you mate, don't let it get you down. I've been there and yes it feels shit, but there's more important things to life


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeha thats a little more comfating paul cheers. Ill look them up if it dont go well tomorrow


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

tommatt90 said:


> I feel really bad for you mate, don't let it get you down. I've been there and yes it feels shit, but there's more important things to life


Very true


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> I feel really bad for you mate, don't let it get you down. I've been there and yes it feels shit, but there's more important things to life


Yeah i no mate but when you ain't got the money for whats about to come and a mrs that is cursing at me at the possibility of how much its gonna cost and a mortgage to pay for and a 15 month old to feed, you can see this is my only toy i ever get time with lol its a little heart aching to say the least, i know things need doing to cars now and then but knowing its the cause of a f**k up you did yourself its a little hard to swallow.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Honestly i know your situation and it sucks. Not much help bit if you were closer i would have offered a hand rebuilding what evers broken.


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

Can it be that bad though - you said the oil light went off so there must have been some oil pressure and it's only been idling so no significant load on the engine. Hope that's the case anyway - best of luck,

Simon.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Tough luck mate, don't beat yourself up over it, I once changed an oil pump on a golf gti and forgot to tighten up the bolts because I left it overnight, put it all back together and it ran fine for a couple of hours, then during a spirited drive it threw a rod through the block :lol: as the pump dropped into the sump!!  !! also if it makes you feel any better, my brother is a merc technician and worked with Porsche, he told me once of an apprentice that did an oil change on a 911 but started the car with no oil in it!! And it ran for a few seconds and started knocking its balls off, they filled it up with oil and it shut it up and let the car go with no come backs :lol: so you may be lucky, fingers crossed, get the sump of, sort that pick up baffle plate and fill her up with oil and hope for the best, I would try and crank it over after you have filled it with oil for a minute or so with the fuel pump fuse pulled so it wont start, that way it will pressurise the engine first, Good luck


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ nice to see we have some honest mechanics out there lol.. :look:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm afraid to say that there's a good chance most of your bottom end will be toast especially if it's seized and won't start 

Easiest route would be to find a good used engine and swap out the whole lot.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

When lee says it is the easiest option he isnt wrong- ive stripped and will be rebuilding my engine, and as fun as it is i could have had the swap done in a relaxed weekend!

Cant hurt to try re-assembling her and filling her with oil- who knows she might run?!?! If she doesnt you tried all you could before resorting to a new engine


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Cant hurt to try re-assembling her and filling her with oil- who knows she might run?!?! If she doesnt you tried all you could before resorting to a new engine


Waste of time in my opinion - no amount of oil and oil pressure is going to free up a locked engine unfortunately. Things will have got hot hot.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

It's really really unfortunate mate but at the end of it it's just a motor, far worse things that could of happened. I remember in my old car I had an accident and it was my fault cause I was driving like a twat (young and naive haha) and it cost me to repair. Constantly kept thinking what could I have differently but then I thought fuc* it what's the point, I'm still alive lol.

If the engine is shot and you can wait, take the motor off road and get a run a round. Then next year when my engine is built you can have my one that's coming out lol


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah reading back through it stopped and wouldnt re start.... new engine time then!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Ive seen a few agu engines being sold at 150 or less..... swap your ancilaries and as long as you dont plan on remapping past 250bhp it would be ok i guess? That is if you are running an apx currently?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Or there is this one..... which i thought was a QS engine.... and if it is then somewhere out there is a tdi QS...... [smiley=bomb.gif]

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 78&alt=web


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

If it's only idled before it's locked up I wonder what the condition of the the turbo would be like?


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

The op did say he thought the battery was dead though, are you sure its seized, its worth trying to turn it over by hand at least, but I fear the worst has happened and its seized, I did ask in an earlier post if the baffle plate had been put on right! when ever I do jobs like this now I take photos and double check its right, lesson learn`t


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

He revved it around 3k revs before it shut down so my guess if it doesn't turn by hand socket 19mm is engine seized and Mike needs a new engine. Bad news if it is.  
Poor fella I hope he doesn't stress too much and all goes well when trying to turn engine by hand [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just had a quick chat to a mate that works for ford and he can confirm total engine seizure!!!


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok so i sorted the pipe out and tried starting her up and she nearly started but chocked and stalled again. Where about is this 19mm thing that i need to turn her over by hand?


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

if its turning over freely by the starter motor then its not seized but could still be damaged


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

corradoman said:


> if its turning over freely by the starter motor then its not seized but could still be damaged


Yeah she went to start up but then stopped dead and now wont start again, just like it did yesterday. Wheres this 19mm bolt that i need to turn her over by hand?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Sounds promising   
The bolt is on the crank pulley behind the right hand wheel
Plastic shield which may need removing


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sandy said:


> Just had a quick chat to a mate that works for ford and he can confirm total engine seizure!!!


I can see two problems with his diagnosis

a) He hasnt even seen the car

and

b) He works for Ford

I love forums

Good luck Mike fingers crossed.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol this plastic shield dont wanna come out, its too tight against everything else. :evil:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't need to remove it - just use a 19mm swan neck spanner or a 19mm socket on a ratchet.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a quick chat to a mate that works for ford and he can confirm total engine seizure!!!
> ...


Quite delicately put for you mate!!! Tbf a FORd mechanic might know a bit, after doesnt ford stand for Fix Or Repair Daily?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Jammon Fixitagaintomoz ha.
he could work for vauxhall audi Japan or even Pakistan lol makes no odds

The guys a competent mechanic and more than I can say for most on here who say turn the engine over with the key to f it up more so says a lot about you lot. No offence


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Probably goes without saying but take plugs out before trying to turn it over or you'll be fighting the compression of the engine


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No competent mechanic would issue a diagnosis without seeing the car, just saying.....

No offence :roll:


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

samgilding said:


> Probably goes without saying but take plugs out before trying to turn it over or you'll be fighting the compression of the engine


Dont i need to leave them in for it to start up? Excuse me im a newb when it comes to mechanics lol


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

samgilding said:


> Probably goes without saying but take plugs out before trying to turn it over or you'll be fighting the compression of the engine


If it's not seized it will turn quite happily by hand without doing this.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> samgilding said:
> 
> 
> > Probably goes without saying but take plugs out before trying to turn it over or you'll be fighting the compression of the engine
> ...


I take it i need to turn it clockwise yeah?


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

you will feel a strong resistence if the plugs are not removed but it will turn over if not seized, turn it clockwise


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Guys i havnt got a swan neck spanner or spline sockets, would either ecp or halfords sell them?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Halfords will


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Halfords will


Im on theee way


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

It's not a spline socket you need - it's a multipoint or 12 point socket.

So either..

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/garage ... er-17x19mm

or

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/garage ... -1-2-drive

Can you hear the engine turning on the starter motor or not? If you can then it's pointless doing this since you know it's actually turning over.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mike225 said:


> samgilding said:
> 
> 
> > Probably goes without saying but take plugs out before trying to turn it over or you'll be fighting the compression of the engine
> ...


You just want to see if it turns free for now mike. Don't worry about starting her up just yet as we'd like to know whether thr engine turns free or seized.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

As a guide to what to turn


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well she didnt even budge by hand on the crank so i thought one last time with the key and after pumping the gas shes only gone and fucking started aint she, sorry for the swearing but i cant believe it, ide say im extremely lucky to say the least, but the engine management light is on and the same fault code is still showing 0012 so she still needs looking at but she drives as ive pulled her out from under the car port and left her running.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

mike225 said:


> Well she didnt even budge by hand on the crank so i thought one last time with the key and after pumping the gas shes only gone and fucking started aint she, sorry for the swearing but i cant believe it, ide say im extremely lucky to say the least, but the engine management light is on and the same fault code is still showing 0012 so she still needs looking at but she drives as ive pulled her out from under the car port and left her running.


I hope this is running with oil pick up on the right way and oil in the car! I hope your having a lucky day, off to do the lotto if it stays running!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mike225 said:


> Well she didnt even budge by hand on the crank so i thought one last time with the key and after pumping the gas shes only gone and fucking started aint she, sorry for the swearing but i cant believe it, ide say im extremely lucky to say the least, but the engine management light is on and the same fault code is still showing 0012 so she still needs looking at but she drives as ive pulled her out from under the car port and left her running.


How's she sounding


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Whats she ticking over like Mike?


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sandy said:


> mike225 said:
> 
> 
> > Well she didnt even budge by hand on the crank so i thought one last time with the key and after pumping the gas shes only gone and fucking started aint she, sorry for the swearing but i cant believe it, ide say im extremely lucky to say the least, but the engine management light is on and the same fault code is still showing 0012 so she still needs looking at but she drives as ive pulled her out from under the car port and left her running.
> ...


Still a slight tapping i think but do you think shes safe to drive to work and back, approximately 13 miles there and 13 miles back but shes gotta be used all week.


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Could have had a very lucky escape here mate


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mike225 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > mike225 said:
> ...


Record it and send please


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Clear the fault codes for starters.

Then I think you need to go and take it out for a drive, get it upto proper temperature and have someone follow you incase you need to be towed back. This is the only way you will have any chance of knowing if it's going to be ok....and even this isn't certain.

Bear in mind there's also no guarantee that it's still going to be ok in a couple of hundred miles either.

Try and record how it sounds at the moment.....oh & go and buy a lottery ticket whilst on your test drive!


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Record it and send please[/quote]

Do you have whatsapp sandy? Easier through that.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mike225 said:


> Record it and send please


Do you have whatsapp sandy? Easier through that.[/quote]
Yes


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> Clear the fault codes for starters.
> 
> Then I think you need to go and take it out for a drive, get it upto proper temperature and have someone follow you incase you need to be towed back. This is the only way you will have any chance of knowing if it's going to be ok....and even this isn't certain.
> 
> ...


Ok ill drive her home as ive been doing the work at the inlaws so here goes. What will it mean if the light doesnt come back on after say 100 miles do you think i still need her looking at oh and ill do a little video but dont know how to upload it as i dont use that uploading site that everyone else seem to use.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

this is turning into an epic :lol: you are one lucky chap mike


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I've just spoken to a bloke who once shagged one of the fit ladies out of Corrie Street and he says you going to be fine [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Best of luck mate


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> I've just spoken to a bloke who once shagged one of the fit ladies out of Corrie Street and he says you going to be fine [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


No because mr ford said the whole engine is siezed?

Seriously there could still be damage but you seem to be having a spot of good fortune!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Put the clip on youtube or photobucket.

Just because the light doesnt come on within 100 miles doesnt mean alot I'm afraid.

When you dropped the sump again to change the pipe around you could have done with at least dropping the big end caps off and then checked the condition of the bearings for wear. You would be very very lucky indeed not to have caused any wear especially if it did lockup at one point.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Best of luck mate


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well ive cleared the code and let her get up to temp before driving, drove home and she sounds sweet as a nut but think im still gona get her checked by a garage to be sure know other damage has been done and purely for piece of mind.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Great news and good thinking about getting her checked out. Time for a well eared [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

basky said:


> Great news and good thinking about getting her checked out. Time for a well eared [smiley=cheers.gif]


Yeah i would luv a beer rite now, but instead im doing dinner and getting ready for work. No rest for the the whicked and all that lol


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mike225 said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > Great news and good thinking about getting her checked out. Time for a well eared [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


And don't do it again :x :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

There you go


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Great news


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Pleased for ya bud...A very lucky escape!


----------



## Sammyjc (Feb 24, 2014)

What a horrendous time you have had but so good she's running OK. My indie has said in the past these engines are bullet proof so hopefully she'll be fine.


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Doesn't sound any worse than mine now, lucky escape tbh..

I'd give it a few hundred miles and change the oil again, leave the bloody pipe alone this time and dont use a flush, see if there are any signs of metal in the oil.


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

And when u change filter cut it open to see for metal paticles


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks sandy for uploading that and yeah i will leave her well alone and gonna take her to a garage but do you think i should just take her to audi or a specialist or just a random indie? Obviously what ever needs doing needs doin but im just always wary with audi as they charge a fortune.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

mike225 said:


> Thanks sandy for uploading that and yeah i will leave her well alone and gonna take her to a garage but do you think i should just take her to audi or a specialist or just a random indie? Obviously what ever needs doing needs doin but im just always wary with audi as they charge a fortune.


 Mike I see your in Essex? Take it to 4Rings Dartford. well recommended on here and I personally wouldn't use anyone else. Wak had his rebuild done there, and Dean regularly checks up on here and possibly knows all about it already :wink:


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mike I see your in Essex? Take it to 4Rings Dartford. well recommended on here and I personally wouldn't use anyone else. Wak had his rebuild done there, and Dean regularly checks up on here and possibly knows all about it already :wink:[/quote]

Sounds good to me, ill check em out.


----------



## turtleTT (May 14, 2008)

Seriously don't take it to a garage it'll be a waste of money, whatever damage done is done just drive it and hope it'll be ok. It'll euther stay the same or get worse.

As for using oil flushes they should never be required unless a car has been neglected and even then they don't do much to be honest.

As for the tapping prior to the work being done, the only way to cure it would have been a rebuild there's no short cuts / special treatments that can cure engine wear.

The chances are your car is tapping as much as it was prior to you carrying out the work.

Just learn from your mistake and move on!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mike225 said:


> Thanks sandy for uploading that and yeah i will leave her well alone and gonna take her to a garage but do you think i should just take her to audi or a specialist or just a random indie? Obviously what ever needs doing needs doin but im just always wary with audi as they charge a fortune.


No problem mike, as mentioned if wak takes it to 4rings then take it to 4rings as ive read they are trustworthy and will look after your car  
May even take a trip down myself lol
@turtlett, I think mike should take his car to someone and get it checked out as after that incident it's best to get a second opinion so no he shouldn't leave it the way it is.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I've just spoken to a bloke who once shagged one of the fit ladies out of Corrie Street and he says you going to be fine [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


That was from the info provided by the op but obviously he's one lucky bugger to not have done serious damage to his pride and joy. The advise was turn it by hand and make sure the engine turns which will confirm whether it was is or isn't seized. 
Never mind all is well even though there's a slight tapping.


----------



## tom2020 (Oct 22, 2014)

Lucky escape mate!!


----------



## Jonna85 (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy days! 

Your Engine sounds quieter than mine, a very tidy looking engine bay too.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

why heat wrap your charge pipe, just helping it retain heat before the intercoolers ??????????????? seems counter productive :?


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

merlin c said:


> why heat wrap your charge pipe, just helping it retain heat before the intercoolers ??????????????? seems counter productive :?


It would be even hotter due to the rest of the engine heating it even more, so in my eyes its better plus it does its job well as you can practicly put your hand on it after youve been driving for hours its that good.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jonna85 said:


> Happy days!
> 
> Your Engine sounds quieter than mine, a very tidy looking engine bay too.


Cheers fella i do try :wink:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

mike225 said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > why heat wrap your charge pipe, just helping it retain heat before the intercoolers ??????????????? seems counter productive :?
> ...


 really, hmmm interesting.  soooo happy you dodged the bullet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

merlin c said:


> mike225 said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


Be a good (maybe painful) excersizee to take the wrap off after a thrashing and see what it's like to touch, im not doubting you but it's possible it appears cool because it's covered in an insulating material but actually the pipe is red hot, a lot hotter then without.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

my thoughts also but he stated it would be even hotter, so I just thought, hmmmm interesting [smiley=book2.gif] and left it there, he's had a rough time, this can wait for another day I think. :-*


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

merlin c said:


> my thoughts also but he stated it would be even hotter, so I just thought, hmmmm interesting [smiley=book2.gif] and left it there, he's had a rough time, this can wait for another day I think. :-*


Yea your right there, Really glad for you Mike bud nothing worse then car troubles especially when it's your daily. I take it where all having a productive night sat about on the Internet in works time? :wink: :wink:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

samgilding said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > my thoughts also but he stated it would be even hotter, so I just thought, hmmmm interesting [smiley=book2.gif] and left it there, he's had a rough time, this can wait for another day I think. :-*
> ...


very productive....on ebay   time to go home sweet home now


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Trust me it works a treat. And seen a few people with TTs do it


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I've seen people with red hand painted cam covers :roll: so if someone wishes to wrap the charge pipe what's there to stop him/her.  
You do what keeps you happy mike. I've just fitted a LCR splitter to a votex spoiler and hope someone has something horrible to say


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sandy said:


> I've seen people with red hand painted cam covers :roll: so if someone wishes to wrap the charge pipe what's there to stop him/her.
> You do what keeps you happy mike. I've just fitted a LCR splitter to a votex spoiler and hope someone has something horrible to say


Lets sit back and see what gets said :wink:


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Also the front end of your TT looks epic mate.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Out of interest have you run logs of intake temps with and without the heat wrap? The hottest part of the engine bay is the exhaust manifold and turbo, because of the high temp high pressure air. So its the turbo and manifold that heat the engine bay, and have already heated the charge pipe.

Only reason i ask is i am rebuilding mine at present and if it does lower intake temps i will do the same, but i cant see how it does myself?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I've seen people with red hand painted cam covers :roll: so if someone wishes to wrap the charge pipe what's there to stop him/her.
> You do what keeps you happy mike. I've just fitted a LCR splitter to a votex spoiler and hope someone has something horrible to say


who said anything horrible, dont know what your reading :? [smiley=book2.gif]and yes, I painted rocker cover red and posted pictures, took criticism on the chin and did something about it!!! next slight cat swipe if you wish!!!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mike225 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen people with red hand painted cam covers :roll: so if someone wishes to wrap the charge pipe what's there to stop him/her.
> ...


Lol


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

merlin c said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen people with red hand painted cam covers :roll: so if someone wishes to wrap the charge pipe what's there to stop him/her.
> ...


Only teasing merlin but your waiting to say something aren't you [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Sandy said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


said what I wanted Sandy [smiley=gossip.gif] :-*


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

my thoughts also but he stated it would be even hotter, so I just thought, hmmmm interesting and left it there, he's had a rough time, this can wait for another day I think.

Waiting merlin  naughty naughty :lol:

I'd say let whoever do whatever to they're cars and be happy yours hasn't broken down


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lesson learnt, nuff said.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


mike225 said:


> Lesson learnt, nuff said.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

However, back to my question- have inlet temps been measured?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sandy said:


> my thoughts also but he stated it would be even hotter, so I just thought, hmmmm interesting and left it there, he's had a rough time, this can wait for another day I think.
> 
> Waiting merlin  naughty naughty :lol:
> 
> I'd say let whoever do whatever to they're cars and be happy yours hasn't broken down


Not you just thinking it Merlin trust me :wink:

For the record votex front spockets are gay and LCR splitters are so dated.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I like it  but maybe a tad too low so may have to come off as the humps in London get a piece of it :lol: 
Convertible and red yes?. Now that's something to talk about :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ahhh London that explains a lot no more needs saying :wink:

Speed bumps won't as a rule catch your groundbreaking LCR splitter parking towards curbs will


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

jamman said:


> Ahhh London that explains a lot no more needs saying :wink:
> 
> Speed bumps won't as a rule catch your groundbreaking LCR splitter parking towards curbs will


Maybe you should learn how to drive then  :roll: 
Where you from hell :lol:
Err what's that outdated spoiler on the gay boys car above :?

Quick think of something to throw back at him?.
Maybe he forgot he also has a gay votex chin :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone who needs an example of how banter is supposed to go, use this as an example. No personal attacks, just friendly digs about unimportant things 

all modified TT owners are fruit bats


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Anyone who needs an example of how banter is supposed to go, use this as an example. No personal attacks, just friendly digs about unimportant things
> 
> all modified TT owners are fruit bats


Yes all boring stuff


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Sandy vagina.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Did some random vagina just comment on mikes thread for no apparent reason or is that jammone in disguise :lol:


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Did some random vagina just comment on mikes thread for no apparent reason or is that jammone in disguise :lol:


Jammone need not a disguise, for Jammone is Jammone.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sandy said:


> Maybe he forgot he also has a gay votex chin :lol:


I don't forget anything Shandy ad I also have a LCR splitter I was being self deprecating (look it up) :wink:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Sandy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh London that explains a lot no more needs saying :wink:
> ...


this is his banter James :? , he has a lot to learn about irony, bless you Alexander :-* :-* :-*


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

jamman said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he forgot he also has a gay votex chin :lol:
> ...


you sh*t yourself!!  [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Great my work mate has forgotten the lugs for the job now while I watch him descend from mild panic into total breakdown I have to decide how long I leave it before I tell him I have some he can borrow.

At the moment one of the busiest PFS in Coalville doesn't have power and it's all Rowans fault.

Oh well I feel a game of golf coming on.... could always give Pornhub.com a bash

PS Defecating :wink:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

let him sweat a bit, but look at him like you know something, but be gentle and put him out of his misery sooooon! :wink:

def.... what????


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

This thread has totally gone off topic and i haven't a clue what your all talking about now. :?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

mike225 said:


> This thread has totally gone off topic and i haven't a clue what your all talking about now. :?


sorry Mike, its like a pub conversation, flies off at tangents, but eventually we will get back to your car


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Wow took batty boy 4 hrs to get a word out the thesaurus. :lol: defecate yourself Bro  
Ps keep your bitch on its leash :wink:

No point replying to fools who sit behind keyboards stalking others for a quick bully session :roll:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mike225 said:


> This thread has totally gone off topic and i haven't a clue what your all talking about now. :?


I noticed a couple of forum users calling it trolling and with the same clown mike, maybe you've had some too?.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Sandy said:


> mike225 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has totally gone off topic and i haven't a clue what your all talking about now. :?
> ...





Sandy said:


> Wow took batty boy 4 hrs to get a word out the thesaurus. :lol: defecate yourself Bro
> Ps keep your bitch on its leash :wink:
> 
> No point replying to fools who sit behind keyboards stalking others for a quick bully session :roll:


As an outside observer of this exchange of "wit" i can only suggest Sandy that you step back and see if from other peoples perspective.

I have been known to speak up in the past when things get out of hand- and when bullying and trolling are happening. This hasn't been either, but you have been just as involved as merlin and jamman, and if anything you have been quick to reply to posts without reading them fully and understanding the meaning and inference behind them.

a valid question was asked about the reasoning behind what would appear to be a modification the reduces performance. And on that point you assumed people were digging at mike? No, people in the know were questioning it, that is all.

Get down off your high horse before you fall off


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Wow took batty boy 4 hrs to get a word out the thesaurus. :lol: defecate yourself Bro
> Ps keep your bitch on its leash :wink:
> 
> No point replying to fools who sit behind keyboards stalking others for a quick bully session :roll:


And yet you reply.... :roll:

You've been a s**t stirrer, Merlin raised a valid point whether correct or not he merely highlighted the functionality of a modification, not subjective about it.
You decided to take as the latter and have now decended so low you're calling people "batty boys" on a public forum.

Ali g isn't my role model....


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Obviously had to reply for the comments above.

Nothing wrong with calling him a batty boy as it's just like him calling someone gay?. 
I'll put my hands up and apologise for what I've said [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mike225 said:


> Also the front end of your TT looks epic mate.


Thanks Mike didn't think anyone would like it lol


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Sandy said:


> Obviously had to reply for the comments above.
> 
> Nothing wrong with calling him a batty boy as it's just like him calling someone gay?.
> I'll put my hands up and apologise for what I've said [smiley=computer.gif]


He didnt call someone gay, he said that a certain car part was gay- again proof that you just took what you wanted from the posts and ran with it.

Also justifications cancel apologies out.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dear oh dear just getting up to put some high energy workout music on, Batty boy :roll:

Newbies = Engage mouth before brain

I blame Muxley,Wirless,Kprincess


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Bat out of hell is good work out music james!


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Bat out of hell is good work out music james!


In keeping with the current theme I think this is better work out music for you James. :-*

Ali G. feat. Shaggy - Me Julie (Alternate Version):


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TomBorehamUK said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > Bat out of hell is good work out music james!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

jamman said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > fixitagaintomoz said:
> ...


...and to take the thread even further off topic, what breed are those dogs James? They're beauts, are they Vizsla's?


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well ive sent details of the car and possible faults to dean down at 4rings in dartford so just waiting on a reply now.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mike225 said:


> Well ive sent details of the car and possible faults to dean down at 4rings in dartford so just waiting on a reply now.


The trouble is Mike the only real way to see if there has been any damage is to take the engine apart and that just gets expensive anything else is just guesswork.

Of you have emailed Dean I would give him a call say Tuesday as he's not always that's prompt because of the amount of emails he gets.

Here's hoping everything is ok.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mike225 said:


> Well ive sent details of the car and possible faults to dean down at 4rings in dartford so just waiting on a reply now.


Hi,It may give you peace of mind, but they can't do alot with stripping it down again & checking for wear.
If it runs & sounds O.K. just drive her & change oil/filter again soner than later.
Hoggy,


----------

